# Semis



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's my project for the afternoon. What do you think? Custom decals on semi trailers.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

What, no Dr. Pepper? LOL Those look nice.
hojoe


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

If any of these are for sale i would be very interested in them or somethign similar since i used to drive big rigs i think they are kool.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Cool, just plain cool...Excellent job!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool work on the trucks!!! I gotta have the real stuff myself... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree 100%!! They look awesome Lendell!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

They are some good looking trucks there. Nice job. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Keep on Truckin'*



hojoe said:


> What, no Dr. Pepper? LOL Those look nice.
> hojoe


Hey Coke Zero...hahahhahhahhaahaa

I dig the white paint and decal look...Very Nice!!

Bob...they look like a 1/1 would look like...zilla


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

nice looking trailers:thumbsup: Looks like Lucas and pepsi have partnered up on that one. driver and car fluids in one place:tongue:


----------

